# hoke and her copyright



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

i can not find anything else, may be public by now.

US, Library of Congress. Copyright Office - 1947

http://books.google.ca/books?id=YTM...JHgqGu2Rt5TgdjP21uOA&ci=22,599,460,201&edge=0

or if this does not work, try this:

http://books.google.ca/books?id=YTM...6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=c m hoke copyright&f=false


----------



## Claudie (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-duration.html


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

For works first published prior to 1978, the term will vary depending on several factors. To determine the length of copyright protection for a particular work, consult chapter 3 of the Copyright Act (title 17 of the United States Code).


http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap3.html i am not reading 90 pages.

does anyone know of the true answer (in canada or the usa)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 13, 2014)

U.S. Copyright law has changed numerous times over the years and has become nearly indecipherable as it applies to older works. The current regulations don't provide very good guidance when it comes to older works. When determining the protection duration for older works, you have to look at the regulations that were in place at the time.

Bitlaw.com has a good, brief summary here: http://www.bitlaw.com/copyright/duration.html#old. Following is the part that pertains to Hoke's work:


Bitlaw said:


> Created and published, or registered before 1978:
> 
> This is governed by statutory section 17 USC 304. Under the law in effect before 1978, copyright was secured either on the date a work was published or on the date of registration if the work was registered in unpublished form. In either case, the copyright endured for a first term of 28 years from the date it was secured. During the last (28th) year of the first term, the copyright was eligible for a second renewal term of an additional 28 years. If no application was filed for renewal, the work would enter the public domain after the initial 28 year term.


Hoke died in 1952, so the original period expired 28 years later in 1980. Since she died in 1952, she would not have been around to apply for a second term during the last year of the term. There is no indication that anyone else ever applied for an extension.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

the hard copy i have has no copyright notice anywhere in the book.
reprinted 1982 & 2003

isbn 0-931913-22-5

other then:

original copyright
C.M. Hoke
(no year shown)

but the book was originally from 1940


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 13, 2014)

necromancer said:


> the hard copy i have has no copyright notice anywhere in the book.
> reprinted 1982 & 2003
> 
> isbn 0-931913-22-5
> ...


That's odd. I also have the 2003 reprint done by Met-Chem Research. But the first thing printed on the page with all the other information you quoted is:
ORIGINAL COPYRIGHT
1940 C. M. HOKE
When I created my versions of her book, I was able to get an original 1940 copy. You can see the original text of that page on either of my versions. Gill (Gustavas, Rusty) scanned the same reprint, but he didn't include the copyright page. It was one of many tweaks I made on mine.

I'm curious about your interest in this topic. This isn't the first time you've brought it up.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

my interest is that there is always concern to copyright here. posts get edited because of a book or copied information is still in copyright

the main reason i have a hard copy, i just wanted to have a legal copy of her works & this has been brought up many times with no definite answer
i have read posts here about sites being shut down, admins getting the "cease & desist" letters or getting sued
this is a great place with much respect for many aspects of law & personal content.

plus we all know that taking care of the place you like to be keeps it where it needs to be !!

or as the saying goes:

don't crap in the same place you eat.

hope that clears things up.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

by the way, this is where i bought my copy here in canada
http://www.gessweincanada.com/product-p/811-0286.htm


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine came from Gesswein as well. It's interesting that yours is different than mine. Perhaps because it was sold in Canada? I don't know.

I was concerned with the copyright as well. It had been discussed several times on the forum and everyone seemed satisfied Hoke was OK while other books have been removed. I did my own research before I started my edits. I wouldn't have posted my versions if I hadn't felt comfortable.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

so we will all agree its in the public realm now ?


----------

